# 12' valco build- "Good Enough"



## deadkitty (Aug 2, 2014)

So after my failed jet jon attempt, I gave my new to me valco the fixer upper treatment.
When I got it, the po had given it a fresh paint job (lousy) and of course that helped me see past its dents and bruises, and probably the worst thing : the lid cutouts in the benches were held in by 2 cent hinges, flimsy little things. Anyway, after a few fishing trips the each bench lid had either broken, fallen in on itself or just plain became a board hanging out near the bench....
DAY 1 pics:







Well to my wife's dismay of me starting another project the bench teardown began back in may:



Then came figuring out how to put new ones in... I am not the most skilled handyman, but hopefully good enough to complete this project or I will be sorely lacking a fishing vessel...




The worst thing to cut out evar.........



Finally got it close enough to where I was happy with it:



Added some storage lids :



And some cover up of some not so straight cutting, lol:



another least favorite thing to do... painting, 2 coats red, 2 coats spar urethane. Will be adding one more urethane coat once installed in the boat too...


----------



## deadkitty (Aug 2, 2014)

Family decided to go out of town, and I had been boatless for 2 months, so I took advantage and turned it up a notch to knock this sucker out and at least make it fisheable again. The following was completed in three days.

The floor paint was cracking and it was black which made it a million degrees to your feet in the hot summer sun. So I went a bought a quart of silver textured rustoleum and went to town, nice and thick.



Realized I had some Goop coat it from my other project, so decided a quick covering of the seams and rivets on the boat wasn't a terrible idea. On my lunch break, after a quick prep, and a speedy application it got done. Dripped a bit while I was at work, but.... it was good enough 





Once it cured, quick bottom paint and she was ready



Also was not happy about my rusty trailer getting rustier this past year, so went for that as well, while disregarding sleep as the family was out of town. Wirebrushed and paint and applied.









Next up, starting to put it back together, sorry for lack of pics, but I was just getting it done and forgot too take more.


----------



## Pembroke36 (Aug 2, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## deadkitty (Aug 2, 2014)

So everything has been installed, took her out for a maiden voyage yesterday. Now what is left is making the electrical purdy, also I think I am going to turn the middle side pocket into a cooler.

BEFORE



AFTER









I will add a few more pics later. Any questions, or any more pics let me know and I can answer/add them.

Thanks to everyone on this site, without you there would have been no vision and no drive to achiever a better boat. Without this site I'd be fishing in the same old boring 3 bench no storage, un-modded plain jain boat. But you guys are awesome. Thank you. Time to go catch some fish


----------



## coreythompson (Aug 4, 2014)

nice job!!!! =D> =D>


----------



## Kismet (Aug 4, 2014)

It is to be admired.  


Don't really have any use for a bimini, but just like the way they look on some boats. Nice.


----------



## deadkitty (Aug 10, 2014)

Bimini is mainly for the wife and kiddos, in all honesty it gets in the way when fishing. Thinking about adding sides and a front which would be nice, once the weather turns windy and rainy up here in the northwest.



Got some more work done, installed the batteries, one up front, and one in the center bench, and a small one in the rear bench. I was trying to decide on a switch system or not for the trolling motor batteries, but in the end I kept it simple. 6 ga. from each battery to a quick connect in the back for my 55/lb minn kota. Also added a smaller 12v battery for the electronics, put in a master on/off switch for now just so nothing accidentally gets left on. For now it is just powering my humminbird 398ci SI in the back, and my garmin echo 200 on the bow. Eventually I will likely add lights, and maybe a stereo.


----------



## Ail (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't know if you are actually using that tacklebox as a battery box, but that's a great idea. I can pick up an old tackle box at a flea market for nothing, and then mod it to hold the battery and trolling motor connectors while closed. It will give it that pure fishing boat look without an unsightly battery and drab old black box. 8) 

Kudos on the build. =D>


----------



## deadkitty (Aug 10, 2014)

Yup, I was having a hard time finding a box for that little one, looked on the shelf, and my old tackle box is exactly the right size for the battery with room to spare for all the electrical connections and fuses.


----------



## deadkitty (Aug 20, 2017)

Welp a few years later... I'm back! Picked up a stereo at a garage sale for $5, decided it was time to add some tunes and do a full rewire of the boat. Hope to have it all finished in the next couple days.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 20, 2017)

great job

I don't know where you are from, but, the Red and Black colors
are the logo colors for the University of Georgia = GO DAWGS !!!






.


----------



## overboard (Aug 20, 2017)

coreythompson said:


> nice job!!!! =D> =D>



X2!


----------



## Stumpalump (Aug 20, 2017)

I love the pure lack of furniture grade cabinetry, lack of expensive marine chemicals, lack of spending days restoring metal work and bottom, lack of carpet and overall lack of catolog bought China crap! Valco hulls are built as good or better than most and perform near the top. Yours has the exceptional cool flair on the sides. They will keep that boat upright and dry while performing in the worst of water conditions. I just scored a good but beat up Evinrude 6 for $208 bucks that I'd love to slap on that rig just because it's the "Build of the Year"!


----------



## deadkitty (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm from Oregon, fyi. Thanks for the props guys, this has been a learning experience from the beginning, as I've had no woodworking or building experience. My main goal has been to make the most useful boat without breaking the bank. Hence no carpet (also cleaning carpet is so much more of a pain in the ass then busting out the pressure washer), expensive chemicals don't seem to have the bang for the buck in terms of how much they add to the usefulness of the boat. A little bit of goop it fixed any rivet leaks and seems to be holding up over the last 4 years. 

The only thing I'm missing is a solid outboard, my original Johnson died forever, I bought a merc 110 from the 60s, but alas, craigslist got me, as dude had it running when I went to see it, never got it running again. That's with a full re-wire, rebuilt carb, never got her to start up again. My boat feels a bit naked without a gas motor, but for taking to ponds and smaller lakes, the 55lb thrust minn kota and my 35lb motorguide up front, I can hit around 3.5-4mph on the gps when by myself. It's become a great fishing machine.

I will post pics once I finish the rewire. Just finished painting the stereo box, added a bilge pump in the back, and I have led strips for lighting on the way from ebay. Since the initial build, I also added a downrigger, and I think I might toss in a bracket to hold the cooler w/ aerator that I always bring to keep the fish fresh. I hope to add some side curtains at some point to cut the cold when it comes, and an outboard so I can go chasing the kokanee and spring salmon at the beginning of next year. Crab pot pulley and anchor hoist are also in the cards at some point.

Will update as the features expand


----------



## Stumpalump (Aug 21, 2017)

If the only mistake you made was buying a merc turd outboard then you did good. Most of us have made that mistake in the past at least once. I made the finicky black motor mistake twice. What an idiot...


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 25, 2017)

DeadK, Valco boats were very common around the California central valley where I grew up. Very easy to spot due to the unique shape. I spent a lot of time in those boats out on the lakes. Seeing yours sure brings back some good memories. Needless to say, I was never in one that was outfitted like yours! Enjoy.


----------



## deadkitty (Aug 25, 2017)

Finished up the console, turned out fairly well, leftover spray paint and a nice coat of poly. Sealed the base with 5200, needs a bit of touch up paint, but should help keep the water out. I did not seal in the top panel (just 4 screws) for easy access to any electrical issues/additions in the future. All connections are soldered to the switch panel bus bar and breakers. I doubled up reinforcement for the trolling motor plugs and it is much more stable than before, when it was just going through the bench plywood. Used a cheap plastic bucket as an insulator around the electrical connections. (Tractor) aux battery is on a single quick disconnect that comes out of the console to under the back bench. Added a power connection in each bench for lights. I ordered 8 led light strips for $10 off eBay. Got 2 installed so far, will likely add at least 4 more under bench edges and inside compartments, and maybe one wired with a quick disconnect in the middle of the Bimini top. Makes early morning tackle setup much easier than the tried and true flashlight in the mouth technique. Took it all out for a spin yesterday for around 5 hrs, every thing worked great! Well, except for the size of the trout. Went 4 for 5 trolling but none over 5". Quite a dinky day, always fun though  

So nice to have easy controls for all the gadgets.


----------



## ScouterJames (Aug 30, 2017)

Looks awesome! Can you post a couple of pics of the downrigger mount? Still trying to decide if and or where to mount mine... I'm on the coast so (not too far out) ocean fishing, downrigger mount freaks me out a bit, bigger balls (you smirked at that, I KNOW YOU DID) than lake trolling.... 

How heavy are your rigger balls? Are you happy with the mount? Any issues to the boat mounting it there like that?


----------



## deadkitty (Sep 9, 2017)

Hey Scouter! Sorry took me a bit to get back, been outta town. So this was my make shift cheapest easiest way I could bang out a decent functioning mount since my valco flares out so much at the to, the angles are kinda rough. I've used it off and on over the last couple years. The biggest thing I don't like is that since it's all metal connected to the hull, when I go 40+ feet deep I tend to get an evil whine echoing throughout the boat. Still catches fish though  overall not too bad. I think when I spring for a second rigger, I may fashion boxes out of wood which should mute the whine, and snag me some Kokanee on both sides of the boat down deep. Also my balls are 6lbs


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 9, 2017)

Take a look at my Sept 2 post under Member Karma. Your call. Questions, let me know. 

The whine is from the DR cable. The mount will not eliminate cable hum, though I suppose it could be less intrusive if the mount is isolated so nothing transmits through he hull. I found it is reduced quite a bit by using a 8# ball. To completely eliminate, use braid instead of cable. 

Have fun.


----------



## ScouterJames (Sep 9, 2017)

deadkitty said:


> Hey Scouter! Sorry took me a bit to get back, been outta town. So this was my make shift cheapest easiest way I could bang out a decent functioning mount since my valco flares out so much at the to, the angles are kinda rough. I've used it off and on over the last couple years. The biggest thing I don't like is that since it's all metal connected to the hull, when I go 40+ feet deep I tend to get an evil whine echoing throughout the boat. Still catches fish though  overall not too bad. I think when I spring for a second rigger, I may fashion boxes out of wood which should mute the whine, and snag me some Kokanee on both sides of the boat down deep. Also my balls are 6lbs



Much appreciate the info and pics! 6lb balls.... hmmmm LOL I haven't used a downrigger in the area I'm in, bigger boats use big balls, but with only a 12' and not going too far out into the salt, I'll have to experiment. 20-60 feet would be probably the area I'd be in, I'd think nothing more that 80ish. When the tides run against me though, there can be a pretty significant current lifting lines.... the noise issue is interesting, something I hadn't thought of before (have you tried braid? may solve the issue without more construction I'm thinking - I've heard it reduces/stops line singing which is what I'm guessing is transferring to your mount/hull).


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 10, 2017)

ScouterJames said:


> deadkitty said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Scouter! Sorry took me a bit to get back, been outta town. So this was my make shift cheapest easiest way I could bang out a decent functioning mount since my valco flares out so much at the to, the angles are kinda rough. I've used it off and on over the last couple years. The biggest thing I don't like is that since it's all metal connected to the hull, when I go 40+ feet deep I tend to get an evil whine echoing throughout the boat. Still catches fish though  overall not too bad. I think when I spring for a second rigger, I may fashion boxes out of wood which should mute the whine, and snag me some Kokanee on both sides of the boat down deep. Also my balls are 6lbs
> ...



If I'm going over 16' deep I move from a 6 to an 8 lb ball. Going deep with a 6 lb results in a significant amount of blow back. While these smaller down riggers might not be able to handle 15 pound balls, just adding a couple of pounds makes a big difference.


----------



## deadkitty (Sep 10, 2017)

Cool deal, I will switch over to braid and 8 lb and the new mounts  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadkitty (Sep 10, 2017)

Question though, I always wondered, how big a deal is it with blowback if I'm using my fish finder to verify depth. Technically even if my rigger counter is showing 25 ft, but I can see the ball sitting at 20ft where I want it, doesn't that basically make it a moot point? Or are there other negative effects going on ? Is it affecting the load up on the rod, or maybe the sensitivity, the presentation action?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 10, 2017)

Take a look at the pros & cons of SS cable vs braid. Braid doesn’t require terminal tackle – just tie a knot. Braid doesn’t get kinks, has less blowback, and no irritating hum (who knows, maybe fish like the hum – we have vibrating lures for a reason yes?). On the downside, braid is subject to break without warning if nicked (goodby expensive weight & terminal tackle). Also, it cannot discharge all of those positive ions, if that is important to you. Braid costs a lot more. Based on everything I’ve seen and heard, I think a big reason to keep SS cable is you at least have some warning because you will see or feel a fray or kink and have time to make a repair before it breaks. In the past year, I’ve probably shortened mine by 10’ to 15’. 

Bottom line -- some swear by the braid and some stick with SS cable. I’m staying with the cable. My reasoning, which is the same I use for sticking with mono, isn’t really all that sound. I am used to it and I don’t want to change. (This is where my daughter tells me I’m acting like an “old dude”. :shock: )

Blow back cannot be avoided. If you put the line down and move the boat forward, there is going to be some blowback. From any practical standpoint, it is impossible to troll a downrigger line vertical. With a 20 deg blowback, you only lose about 6’ out of 100’ of depth. So at 40’ or 50’ of cable we are only talking about a few feet. I agree that using your FF to locate your depth kind of eliminates this as a real issue. Also, I want my lures above the targeted depth because fish look and feed up, not down, right. So losing a few feet doesn’t bother me. However, remember that the more blowback there is the farther behind the boat the DR ball will be. So, if your blowback angle is 45 deg's, then to get a 40' depth your DR weight would be 40' behind the boat. I don't know what real harm this might cause, I just know I wouldn't like it.


----------



## ScouterJames (Sep 10, 2017)

LDUBS said:


> Take a look at the pros & cons of SS cable vs braid. Braid doesn’t require terminal tackle – just tie a knot. Braid doesn’t get kinks, has less blowback, and no irritating hum (who knows, maybe fish like the hum – we have vibrating lures for a reason yes?). On the downside, braid is subject to break without warning if nicked (goodby expensive weight & terminal tackle). Also, it cannot discharge all of those positive ions, if that is important to you. Braid costs a lot more. Based on everything I’ve seen and heard, I think a big reason to keep SS cable is you at least have some warning because you will see or feel a fray or kink and have time to make a repair before it breaks. In the past year, I’ve probably shortened mine by 10’ to 15’.



One other point that was mentioned by a friend for Braid vs. SS - on smaller boats (mine is a 12'), IF you get your ball hung up, there is a very real possibility of swamping (especially when side mounted).... THAT being said, keeping cutters for SS at hand is a safety issue for sure - IMHO, easier to cut braid with a knife in the event of an "OH SH**" moment!


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 10, 2017)

Good point on swamping and a good reason to maybe not use real long booms on small light boats. That is a lot of leverage on the gunnel if you get hung up. Always a good idea to make sure the drag is working correctly and set to just a few pounds more than the weight.


----------



## ScouterJames (Sep 10, 2017)

LDUBS said:


> Good point on swamping and a good reason to maybe not use real long booms on small light boats. That is a lot of leverage on the gunnel if you get hung up. Always a good idea to make sure the drag is working correctly and set to just a few pounds more than the weight.



I was thinking of mounting mine on a riser off the seat - a little less leverage in case (or when) that happens!


----------



## deadkitty (Sep 15, 2017)

Another update: so the "tinker with your boat" bug has bit me this year. Hard. Fever is still going strong.
- added rod holders
- found a sweet deal on clist for a 80lb thrust gen 1 terrova ( holy freakin ipilot ! )
- picked up a half price brand new helix 5 si on ebay to replace my 398ci si
- added wire to my electrical system to add a 24v loop to my system , leaving the 12v loops in place on the deep cells for easy charging.
- removed and totally re-doing my front casting deck to ensure the terrova doesn't go for a swim
-finally got a new to me , actually running, 1997 9.9 mercury outboard
- oh and received today, yet to be installed, downrigger mounts from ldubs

Tested it all out today! Came home ready to load up the smoker.

It's been a busy week.


----------



## deadkitty (Oct 8, 2017)

Welp as soon as I finished, the wife and kids really started to love coming with me out on the water.... which, for a 12' boat is a bit too much weight, especially when you factor in the 2 extra batteries, bow mount trolling motor, etc... and so begins the '72 16' mirrocraft project. New thread coming soon. Thanks to everyone in this forum that helped make my valco a superior fishing machine. 

Also if you know anyone in Oregon/Washington who might be interested in buying it, I'll give 'em a tinboats discount price.


----------

